# Repair IE in xp



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Insert you xp cd in the drive and type sfc /scannow in the start>run box. When sfc is finished reboot and IE is repaired.


----------



## JesuSlaveX (Jul 4, 2003)

I work for Bellsouth Internet Services and we use that one alot. Fixes a BUNCH of problems


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

that is why i gave ie away could'nt repair or reinstall,knew there had to be a way but could not find it


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

It does an excellent job dai, and the only drawback is that all applicable browser updates will have to be reinstalled.

take care


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

small price to pay


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Agreed...I did it today.


----------



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

Got a dumb question for ya...can you enlighten me on what I am doing wrong on this fix? I only have a Reinstall XP CD, tried it, said it did not find sfc/scannow. Am I supposed to be putting spaces, like: sfc / scannow, not sfc/scannow? Anyone? 


She's a superfreak, superfreak! She's suoerfreaky!!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

*sfc /scannow* space between the first c and the /

buck


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Buck , I was out for the day today.


----------



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi again...did the correct spaces on the sfc / scannow with the disk in and nothing happened now. Just kept on the screen asking what I wanted to do...guess it just doesn't know what I want to do...I tried. Any clues as so what my problem is? Thanx!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy


> _Originally posted by parrotplay:_
> *Hi again...did the correct spaces on the sfc / scannow with the disk in and nothing happened now. Just kept on the screen asking what I wanted to do...guess it just doesn't know what I want to do...I tried. Any clues as so what my problem is? Thanx! *


Don't have any more ideas but just want to confirm the command...you may be entering it correct but you have yet to type it correct in a post here...there is a space before the / but *not* after it

buck


----------



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

oh.........oops!! Let me try it the right way, this time out! Sorry!


----------



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanx! Finally got it right. I just now go to MS to get the updates? Which ones do I get for IE? Thanx again...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I would take all that it has to offer as most of what you will see are security patches.


----------



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

Gotch...thanx so much...its been greattttt!!





...she's superfreaky....


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

you're welcome


----------

